# 3/4 sleeve baseball t-shirt



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Where can I find a 3/4 sleeve baseball style t-shirt in a heather gray with maroon sleeves. I cannot find a vendor that has that color combination. 

Please help


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Bomark or teamwork may have them.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Bella Canvas makes one in this color. Alphabroder carries this brand.


----------



## jdqb (Oct 26, 2013)

That's funny - and awesome. We've been looking for this color combination as well. Our local high school wears maroon. Thank you!


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I found them at Augusta sportswear.


----------



## JJensen (Dec 8, 2014)

Ive bee looking for something similar, keen to see how you go


----------

